# How do I take care of/feed a young Pigeon?



## johncbradley1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I have rescued a young Pigeon (from photos it looks about 24 days old) and it will not eat oats mixed with warm water (recommended by the pet shop).
It has had a few gulps of water, but not many. The bird looks pretty rough, it must of fell out of it's nest, I left it for 1 and a half days and it was just in the same position as when we found it so I think it has been abandoned. It had blood all over it's eye but I cleaned that off. The bird seems quite active considering it's not ate or drank for 2 days. I need some help on how to take care and how to feed it until it can look after itself. yfrog.com/h6w5sbpj here is a link to a photo of the bird. (Copy & past into your URL bar)

I don't really understand how to use forums, I signed up here just to ask this question.

Before anyone ask's, I live in Manchester, England.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Just posted some information for another UK member, please follow this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/help-with-pigeon-fledgling-please-52179.html

If you have any questions, after going through the information, please ask.

Some UK members may be along with more help and may be able to suggest some local help for you as well.

Karyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

There is a rescue place here:

South Manchester Wildlife Rescue
Near Alderley Edge 
Telephone: 07950 867353

From the resource list at http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

(One of the links Karyn suggested has the care of baby pigeon page on that site)


----------



## johncbradley1 (Apr 23, 2011)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> There is a rescue place here:
> 
> ...


Thank you, John.

I took the bird too the place you told me, and a man there is taking care of it now.
He said, with some treatment it will easily make a full recovery. He quickly discover the bird had a small puncture wound that I had no idea about, so it was a good job I didn't try and take care of it myself.


----------



## johncbradley1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Dobato said:


> Just posted some information for another UK member, please follow this link:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/help-with-pigeon-fledgling-please-52179.html
> 
> ...


Thanks, Karyn.

The bird is in good hands now and will be fine.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well done John, Thanks for taking the trouble to care. 

Janet


----------

